# CENTRAL OF GEORGIA



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

visited the Central of Georgia shops/historical site in Savannah yesterday. here's some pics if anybody is interested. 



















































































got more pics if anybody wants to see?


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Nice photos you uploaded, but I see something missing............Where the H... is the snow?? We got hit with about 20" total here near Trenton, NJ


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

teledoc said:


> Nice photos you uploaded, but I see something missing............Where the H... is the snow?? We got hit with about 20" total here near Trenton, NJ


no snow here in savannah, but it was only 31 degrees. wife says we didn't get any snow in n.e. pa either :cheeky4:


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

More pictures would be GR8! What you gave us are cool. Would love to go to Central sometime!


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Very nice pics, thanks for sharing. 
Looks like you had a good time.

Magic


----------



## Tallaman (Oct 23, 2012)

Great pics, thanks for sharing. I was in Savannah recently but did not get a chance to stop so this gives me a taste of what I missed.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

*more pics of central of georgia*

here's more pics


----------



## leadsled (Dec 25, 2014)

I just visited that museum last summer, I really liked it, I will be going back soon!

So they weren't running any locos?


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Great pix...thank you again.

That one pic of the cab end of the boiler...can you imagine how hot it got in those cabs in the summer with those fireboxes right there!!! Even with the back of the cab open, the radiant heat had to make things miserable.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

I don't remember for sure but I think locos are only run on week-ends and some holidays.

I moved to southeast Georgia in 1975 and on a visit to the Savannah Visitors Center, which
was the C of G passenger station, that there were some interesting buildings across the street. There was a fence in poor repair, weeds four feet high and several buildings in bad shape. One of them was a ROUNDHOUSE. Now I just couldn't walk away from a roundhouse so I got through the fence for a better look. The turntable was gone and the pit was filled in. Most windows were gone. I went back to the visitors center and found out what it was.
Several years later some rehab was started and it was opened as a museum. A lot of
things happen there now.The Savannah College of Art and Design, SCAD, has been involved in the rehab. IMHO you need to be a railfan to really enjoy it.
For more info look up, I think, Georgia State Railroad Museum.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Fire21 said:


> That one pic of the cab end of the boiler...can you imagine how hot it got in those cabs in the summer with those fireboxes right there!!! Even with the back of the cab open, the radiant heat had to make things miserable.


I was thinking the same thing. that's why I stepped back and took that shot. i'd say that was even killer in the wintertime.

I know I can't set that close to wood burner stove


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Fire21 said:


> Great pix...thank you again.
> 
> That one pic of the cab end of the boiler...can you imagine how hot it got in those cabs in the summer with those fireboxes right there!!! Even with the back of the cab open, the radiant heat had to make things miserable.[/QUOTE
> 
> On the Valley Railroad, during the summer months, our engineers / firemen emerge from the cab absolutely dripping with sweat. Never mind the firebox, anything made of metal will get unbearably hot without help. I've been in the (steel sided) caboose on a summer day, and when the train is standing still, it can reach 100 degrees in there in just a few minutes. Fortunately, when the train is moving, you can open both end doors and get a nice cross breeze.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

I was lucky to get some rides in steam engine cabs on a major railroad and on several tourist railroads. Yes, they are HOT. I also thought older diesel cabs were hot in summer and cold in winter.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

leadsled said:


> I just visited that museum last summer, I really liked it, I will be going back soon!
> 
> So they weren't running any locos?


nothing running when I was there.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

*more from C of G*


































































that's about it for the pics. it must have been something in it's heyday


----------



## leadsled (Dec 25, 2014)

I have some video of one of their steam switchers going for a ride on that turntable! I need to convert it to a web friendly format.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

What was the tall stack used for, seems to be just in the center of a courtyard


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

If I remember correctly, smoke was collected and fed to it from the blacksmith shop and the boiler house. The middle was cast iron and served as a water tank.
The doors around the bottom were for changing clothes and toilets.

Info from the museum.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

rogruth said:


> The doors around the bottom were for changing clothes and toilets.


Probably as a cheap way to heat them...


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Wow, what a neat place to hang out for a few hours...or days!


----------



## leadsled (Dec 25, 2014)

That would only be good for like 2 months of the year! Heat is not a prob down here!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

leadsled said:


> That would only be good for like 2 months of the year! Heat is not a prob down here!


Unless, of course, you're standing inside a large, heavy structure with stone walls...


----------

